# Who is Building These?



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Anyone know who is building these gigs?
I'm pretty sure it is local made.


----------



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

Just being honest.. I would only stab a fish with that if it was the last thing around, hell I'd even use a B&M gig before that:no:

Get you one of Jim's gigs and be set forever.:thumbsup:


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

I can assure you that nothing is getting off that but it will decimate half of a flounder.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

That looks like it may be made by Chris that owns the gulf coast fishing connection. Can't remember his last name.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

In my experience, the threaded gigs actually have superior holding power over a barbed gig BUT they're only useful on hard sandy bottom. They take some effort to push through a fish and on soft or muddy bottom you just wind up pushing the fish down into the mud. You get him on a threaded gig and he AIN'T coming off!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

As Josh said, I'm fairly certain that's one of Chris's gigs. The threaded gigs do have excellent holding power and I will second what he said, on soft bottom they're next to useless for flounder. I do occasionally keep one in the boat if I'm gonna target mullet or sheep's, as they work extremely well on them.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank you for the useful replies.

The idea was to use one like it for gigging rays for sharking, maybe a happenstance Flounder.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

ChileRelleno said:


> Thank you for the useful replies.
> 
> The idea was to use one like it for gigging rays for sharking, maybe a happenstance Flounder.


It will work on a ray. Fair warning though, imagine sticking it through truck mudflap and trying to pull it back off by hand...


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

That is one of Chris's gigs on a aluminum pool pole. The trick to not burying them on soft bottom is a quick jab and stop. But with rookies (charters) on the boat I can see where that would hard to teach.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> It will work on a ray. Fair warning though, imagine sticking it through truck mudflap and trying to pull it back off by hand...


Heh... May have to rethink that.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Yep. I agree. Especially the mud flap theory. Jims version of allthread is ring shank. I have had someone stab a ray right in the middle (oops, no catch and release on that one) and retrieving my gig was ruff. Hunter taught me to take a gaff to retrieve the ones that get pushed a bit in the mud with a barbed gig head, much less an allthread.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Would one all-thread spike work better? Just asking.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> Would one all-thread spike work better? Just asking.


If you were wading yes.:thumbsup: In a boat you would have no control over the fish once you lifted it off the bottom. Fish will thrash wildly around the single spike wallowing the hole bigger leading to its escape:no:.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

That would be one of Chris Price's (Choppedlivers) gigs for certain. They work great for wade gigging and yes they hold onto the fish very well.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> If you were wading yes.:thumbsup: In a boat you would have no control over the fish once you lifted it off the bottom. Fish will thrash wildly around the single spike wallowing the hole bigger leading to its escape:no:.


So it sounds like a gig with one all thread rod and one slick rod would be the ticket.


----------



## HappyTime (Dec 31, 2013)

Perhaps 2 of thr threadded spikes flattened at tip an sharpened nicely.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Night Shift said:


> Yep. I agree. Especially the mud flap theory. Jims version of allthread is ring shank. I have had someone stab a ray right in the middle (oops, no catch and release on that one) and retrieving my gig was ruff. Hunter taught me to take a gaff to retrieve the ones that get pushed a bit in the mud with a barbed gig head, much less an allthread.


I have one of Jim's proto type ring shank gigs, and a barbed titanium. I also have a pile of broken coolers due to the ring shank head. One of his barbed gigs will hold most anything that swims very well, the ring shank holds on till the bitter end. And the mud flap theory is about spot on for a description.


----------

